# steam shower recessed light choice



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

not sure if this should be in electrical or tiling (for bathrooms)...

taking care of a client who has a rather small steam shower with stainless steel trim 5" lights that look to be the small halogen 50w bulbs. 

I would like to install new trim rings for him but unsure if steam showers require special recessed lighting trim? I'm guessing his bulbs burn out so quickly because they aren't water tight. 

anything special about steam shower lighting? 

I'm sure it doesn't help, but the section of the ceiling the lights are on is not sloped. nothing I can do about that.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

been quite some time since i have dealt with a steam shower but as i recall the fixture must be listed for damp/wet locations.

also if i'm remembering right the fixture has to be gfci protected.

if 480Sparky doesn't answer up shoot him a pm.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

As long as the trim completely covers the opening, you're good. Generally called a 'shower trim'. Clear or frosted plastic or glass, you can't reach up and touch the lamp itself.


Use an LED lamp to cut down on the heat and make it last a long time.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

I’ve used these a few times.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

480sparky said:


> As long as the trim completely covers the opening, you're good. Generally called a 'shower trim'. Clear or frosted plastic or glass, you can't reach up and touch the lamp itself.
> 
> 
> Use an LED lamp to cut down on the heat and make it last a long time.


Do the wet rated LED trims work too? 

I do them in showers but haven't in steam shower.


----------



## Steam and Sauna (Oct 8, 2018)

AustinDB said:


> not sure if this should be in electrical or tiling (for bathrooms)...
> 
> taking care of a client who has a rather small steam shower with stainless steel trim 5" lights that look to be the small halogen 50w bulbs.
> 
> ...


Steam shower lighting and installation is a niche area of bathing and definitely requires special attention. Besides the obvious safety consideration, lighting allows for maximum control of steam shower visual ambiance. A ceiling mounted light constructed of solid metal, with a glass or polycarbonate lens operating on low-voltage electric and rated for a wet environment is always recommended.

Keep the steam on!


----------

